# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Training: Fahrtechnik, Kraft, Ausdauer, Ernährung >  [SUCHE] Erklärung: Tables, Kicker, Doubles, Drops, etc

## Topschi

Moin Com, 

ich weiß nicht, ob ich mir alles nur falsch angeeignet hab, oder es mir einfach nur Falsch erklärt wurde. Daher bitte ich mal allgemein um eine Erklärung bezüglich des Aufbaus von Tables, Kicker, Doubles, Drops und was es sonst noch alles gibt.

Tables und Drops sind ja relativ leicht erkennbar.. Bei den anderen weiß ich jetzt nicht weiter, drum frage ich euch.

Gruß, Topschi

----------


## Gonzo0815

> Moin Com, 
> 
> ..... Erklärung bezüglich des Aufbaus von Tables, Kicker, Doubles, Drops und was es sonst noch alles gibt.
> 
> Tables und Drops sind ja relativ leicht erkennbar.. 
> 
> Gruß, Topschi


Was jetzt?
Der Aufbau -> Wie man so ein Ding richtig baut. Oder wie die Dinger aussehen bzw. was wie bezeichnet wird.

Klare Fragestellung wäre hilfreich  :Wink:

----------


## Topschi

Das zweitere  :Big Grin:  

> wie die Dinger aussehen bzw. was wie bezeichnet wird.

----------


## Sorbas

Da Tables und Drops eh schon klar sind. Ein Double ist ein Table ohne Table ;-) im einfachsten Fall 2 Wellen die man überspringen oder auch drüberrollen kann (oder reinplumst, wenn man zu kurz springt)...womit wir dann schon beim Roller wären...Ein Kicker ist imho einfach die Absprungrampe und je nachdem wie der Sprung angelegt ist kann daraus z.B. ein Gap (über was auch immer), Hip-Jump, oder einfacher Straight Jump etc. entstehen.

Was in der Auflistung noch fehlt ist z.B. Wallride, Wippe, Northshore (& Skinny), Step-Up, Step-Down, Berm,...mehr fällt mir momentan auch nicht ein - aber diese ganzen Dirt-Kicker haben sicher auch noch eigene Namen...

----------


## Topschi

uuuuund das ist? D:

Bei unserem Pumptrack (den wir grade Restaurieren) sind eben so quasi zwei Rampen.. Eine zum Springen, eine zum Laden... Dachte immer sowas nennt man Double xD

----------


## Topschi

Also.. Was Wallrides, Wippen & Northshores (sowie Skinnies) sind weiß ich.. Aber Step-Up, Step-Down & Berm sagen mir nichts xD

----------


## Gonzo0815

Step Up ist wie der Name vermuten lässt, ein Sprung bei dem du Höhenmeter gewinnst. Also z.B. wenn irgendwo nach einem Hang ein Gegenhang kommt ist je nach Größe am Anfang oder in der Mitte der Absprung und die Landung ist dann je nachdem kurz vor oder nach der Kuppe.

Der Step Down ist dann natürlich genau anders herum.

Berm ist English für Anlieger, also eine Steilkurve. Anlieger deshalb weil du des Wandl als Führung hernimmst. Dich daran an legst.

----------


## noox

*Table:*
von der Seite gesehen ein trapezförmiges Hindernis. Also ein Absprung-Rampe nach oben , eine gerade Fläche (wie ein Tisch) und danach eine abfallende Landung. Bei Tables kann man auch mal zu kurz springen und plumpst dann halt auf die ebene Fläche. Passieren tut da grad bei kleineren Tables meist nix. Einen Table kann man auch fahren. Man muss nicht unbedingt springen.

Table-Fotos 



Table [Galerie]
								


*Kicker*
Oft in Zusammenhang mit Dirt-Kicker. Kicker sind Sprünge, mit denen man üblicherweise ein schön hohen Luftstand zusammenbringt. Sie "kicken" den Biker in die Luft. Häufig eine runde Absprung-Rampe, damit man richtig hoch kommt und viel Zeit in der Luft hat. Üblicherweise hat man dann auch einen Landehügel.



Dirt-Rampe oder -Kicker [Galerie]
								


Mehr Fotos von Kicker (nicht alle typische Kicker)

*Double*
Absprunghügel oder -Rampe und Landehügel mit Leeraum dazwischen. Kann z.B. wie ein Table sein, wo die mittlere "Tischfläche" fehlt. Man muss sich schon sicher sein, dass man die Landung trifft, sonst kann es böse enden. Doubles auf Freeride-Strecken können einfach nur zwei Wellen sein. Dirt-Sprünge sind meist kickende und spitze Absprung- und Landehügel. Manche Doubles kann man nicht fahren, die muss man springen (hier spricht man auch von Gaps). Hintereinander-kommende Wellen oder kleine Kanten kann man oft "doubeln" - also bei einer Welle wegspringen und die Abfahrt der 2. Welle als Landung benutzen. 



Dirts als Double [Galerie]
								


Mehr Fotos von Doubles.

*Gap*
Gab heißt einfach nur Lücke. Im Prinzip ist ein Double auch ein Gap-Jump. Üblicherweise spricht man von einem Gap aber dann, wenn irgendwas zwischen Absprung und Landung ist. Z.B. River- bzw. Bach-Gap, Road-Gap, Canyon-Gap. Gaps kann man nicht befahren. Man muss springen. Oft gibt's einen Chicken-Way.



Back Gap auf der Planai [Galerie]
								


Mehr Gap-Jump-Fotos (ist auch nicht immer so eindeutig, was jetzt ein Gap ist und was nicht)

*Roadgap*
Roadgap ist ein Sprung über eine Straße. Er kann schnell, flach und weit (eher ein Speed-Jump) oder eher Richtung Drop sein (langsamer, hoch, kurz. Und natürlich alle Variationen dazwischen.



Roadgap auf der Nordkette [Galerie]
								


Mehr Roadgap-Fotos.

*Drops*
Bei einem Drop geht es üblicherweise um die Höhe und nicht so sehr um die Weite. Die Geschwindigkeit ist meist niedriger. Man lässt sich mehr oder weniger "runterplumpsen".



Hausdrop im Bikepark Serfaus-Fiss-Ladis [Galerie]
								


Mehr Drop-Fotos.

*Wallride oder Wall*
Ein Wallride ist eine fast senkrechte Fläche, die befahren werden kann. Typische Wallride ist aus Holz gebaut und hat einen Radius - ist also eine Kurve, wie ein überdimensionaler Anlieger. Eine Wall kann aber auch gerade sein (also keine Kurve). Walls können aber auch natürlich aus Felsen oder einfach ein steiler Erd-Hang sein. 



Holz-Wall in Steinach am Brenner [Galerie]
								


Mehr Fotos von Wallrides

*Anlieger (Englisch: Berm)*
Eine Steiklurve. Kann unterschiedliche Größe sein. Manchmal gibt es ganz kleine natürliche Anlieger, manchmal richtig groß gebaute. Ein Anlieger dient dazu, dass man eine Kurve schneller fahren kann, weil man Gegenhalt am Reifen bekommt. Man kann sich so richtig reinlegen, ohne dass man wegrutscht (je nach Geschwindigkeit und Steilheit des Anlieger und Fahrkönnen) Anlierg sind typischwerweise aus Erde, aber prinzipiell ist jede Steilkurve ein Anlieger - bei sehr großen Anliegern - vor allem wenn sie aus Holz gebaut sind - spricht man von Walls bzw. Wallrides. Das Gegenteil von einer Anliegerkurve ist eine offene oder sogar hängende Kurve (engl.: off-camber corner)



Anlieger-Kurven-Kombination auf der X-Line [Galerie]
								


Mehr Fotos von Anlieger

*Step-Up*
Ein Step-Up ist ein Sprung, wo die Landung höher ist als der Absprung. Manche Step-Ups kann man normal fahren, bei manchen ist ein Gap dazwischen. Step-Up bedeutet ungefähr: "Stufe nach oben". Step-Ups sind oft vergleichsweise ungefährliche Sprünge, weil man mit relativ geringer Vertikalgeschwindigkeit landet. Bei manchen Step-Ups hat man auch eine lange Flugphase, ist aber immer nur knapp über den Boden. 



Step-Up auf der Planai nach einem Reshape 2011 [Galerie]
								


Mehr Fotos von Step-Ups

*Step-Down*
Step-Down ist mehr oder wenige das Gegenteil eines Step-Ups. "Stufe nach unten". Man springt von einer höheren Position in eine niedrigere. Auch hier gibt's wieder Variationen mit oder ohne Gap dazwischen. Auch kann der Absprung nach oben zeigen, flach sein oder sogar nach unten zeigen. 



Ca. 8 Meter Step Down in Fiss [Galerie]
								


Mehr Fotos von Step-Downs

----------


## noox

*Table:*
von der Seite gesehen ein trapezförmiges Hindernis. Also ein Absprung-Rampe nach oben , eine gerade Fläche (wie ein Tisch) und danach eine abfallende Landung. Bei Tables kann man auch mal zu kurz springen und plumpst dann halt auf die ebene Fläche. Passieren tut da grad bei kleineren Tables meist nix. Einen Table kann man auch fahren. Man muss nicht unbedingt springen.

Table-Fotos 



Table [Galerie]
								


*Kicker*
Oft in Zusammenhang mit Dirt-Kicker. Kicker sind Sprünge, mit denen man üblicherweise ein schön hohen Luftstand zusammenbringt. Sie "kicken" den Biker in die Luft. Häufig eine runde Absprung-Rampe, damit man richtig hoch kommt und viel Zeit in der Luft hat. Üblicherweise hat man dann auch einen Landehügel.



Dirt-Rampe oder -Kicker [Galerie]
								


Mehr Fotos von Kicker (nicht alle typische Kicker)

*Double*
Absprunghügel oder -Rampe und Landehügel mit Leeraum dazwischen. Kann z.B. wie ein Table sein, wo die mittlere "Tischfläche" fehlt. Man muss sich schon sicher sein, dass man die Landung trifft, sonst kann es böse enden. Doubles auf Freeride-Strecken können einfach nur zwei Wellen sein. Dirt-Sprünge sind meist kickende und spitze Absprung- und Landehügel. Manche Doubles kann man nicht fahren, die muss man springen (hier spricht man auch von Gaps). Hintereinander-kommende Wellen oder kleine Kanten kann man oft "doubeln" - also bei einer Welle wegspringen und die Abfahrt der 2. Welle als Landung benutzen. 



Dirts als Double [Galerie]
								


Mehr Fotos von Doubles.

*Gap*
Gap heißt einfach nur Lücke. Im Prinzip ist ein Double auch ein Gap-Jump. Üblicherweise spricht man von einem Gap aber dann, wenn irgendwas zwischen Absprung und Landung ist. Z.B. River- bzw. Bach-Gap, Road-Gap, Canyon-Gap. Gaps kann man nicht befahren. Man muss springen. Oft gibt's einen Chicken-Way.



Back Gap auf der Planai [Galerie]
								


Mehr Gap-Jump-Fotos (ist auch nicht immer so eindeutig, was jetzt ein Gap ist und was nicht)

*Roadgap*
Roadgap ist ein Sprung über eine Straße. Er kann schnell, flach und weit (eher ein Speed-Jump) oder eher Richtung Drop sein (langsamer, hoch, kurz. Und natürlich alle Variationen dazwischen.



Roadgap auf der Nordkette [Galerie]
								


Mehr Roadgap-Fotos.

*Drops*
Bei einem Drop geht es üblicherweise um die Höhe und nicht so sehr um die Weite. Die Geschwindigkeit ist meist niedriger. Man lässt sich mehr oder weniger "runterplumpsen".



Hausdrop im Bikepark Serfaus-Fiss-Ladis [Galerie]
								


Mehr Drop-Fotos.

*Wallride oder Wall*
Ein Wallride ist eine fast senkrechte Fläche, die befahren werden kann. Typische Wallride ist aus Holz gebaut und hat einen Radius - ist also eine Kurve, wie ein überdimensionaler Anlieger. Eine Wall kann aber auch gerade sein (also keine Kurve). Walls können aber auch natürlich aus Felsen oder einfach ein steiler Erd-Hang sein. 



Holz-Wall in Steinach am Brenner [Galerie]
								


Mehr Fotos von Wallrides

*Anlieger (Englisch: Berm)*
Eine Steiklurve. Kann unterschiedliche Größe sein. Manchmal gibt es ganz kleine natürliche Anlieger, manchmal richtig groß gebaute. Ein Anlieger dient dazu, dass man eine Kurve schneller fahren kann, weil man Gegenhalt am Reifen bekommt. Man kann sich so richtig reinlegen, ohne dass man wegrutscht (je nach Geschwindigkeit und Steilheit des Anlieger und Fahrkönnen) Anlierg sind typischwerweise aus Erde, aber prinzipiell ist jede Steilkurve ein Anlieger - bei sehr großen Anliegern - vor allem wenn sie aus Holz gebaut sind - spricht man von Walls bzw. Wallrides. Das Gegenteil von einer Anliegerkurve ist eine offene oder sogar hängende Kurve (engl.: off-camber corner)



Anlieger-Kurven-Kombination auf der X-Line [Galerie]
								


Mehr Fotos von Anlieger

*Step-Up*
Ein Step-Up ist ein Sprung, wo die Landung höher ist als der Absprung. Manche Step-Ups kann man normal fahren, bei manchen ist ein Gap dazwischen. Step-Up bedeutet ungefähr: "Stufe nach oben". Step-Ups sind oft vergleichsweise ungefährliche Sprünge, weil man mit relativ geringer Vertikalgeschwindigkeit landet. Bei manchen Step-Ups hat man auch eine lange Flugphase, ist aber immer nur knapp über den Boden. 



Step-Up auf der Planai nach einem Reshape 2011 [Galerie]
								


Mehr Fotos von Step-Ups

*Step-Down*
Step-Down ist mehr oder wenige das Gegenteil eines Step-Ups. "Stufe nach unten". Man springt von einer höheren Position in eine niedrigere. Auch hier gibt's wieder Variationen mit oder ohne Gap dazwischen. Auch kann der Absprung nach oben zeigen, flach sein oder sogar nach unten zeigen. 



Ca. 8 Meter Step Down in Fiss [Galerie]
								


Mehr Fotos von Step-Downs

----------

